# Lizards > General Lizards >  Unused Lamp, New bulb, smell?

## Jay_Bunny

I went to the pet store the other day and one of the girls told me leopard geckos needed UVB light so I got a bulb and took it home. I was under the impression that LG's didn't need UVB because they were nocturnal, but I got one anyway and set it up this morning. The lamp is new but unused. Its been sitting in my room still in the package for a few weeks. The bulb is a 26w Repti Glo 10.0 UVB bulb. The Lamp is from Flukers and is rated for 150w bulbs. When I set the lamp up and put it on the cage, the bulb rests on the screen but I was told this was ok. there is a wierd smell coming from the lamp almost like something is burning, but its not a strong smell. I can only just barely smell it while sitting four feet away. The bulb is not in any contact with any burnable material. Its only contacting the screen which is metal. Could it just be dust on the lamp its burning?

----------


## JLC

I could very well be dust that is burning off.  I get that smell throughout the whole house every winter when I turn the heater on for the first time.  Or, it could be that the metal screen is coated with something and that is burning off.  Make sure the area is well ventilated and be sure to check the screen frequently to be sure the bulb isn't damaging it.

----------


## daniel1983

Leopard geckos don't need UVB light. 

I really dont see how a UVB flourescent bulb could 'burn' anything....they put off very little heat.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I just looked at the lamp and the outside of it is covered in a light film of dust. I will keep an eye on it. The screen is not being damaged as far as I can tell. The bulb itself is not putting out large amounts of heat, but the bulb itself is hot, much like a normal light bulb. Should I turn it off or keep using it?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I turned it off for now, since I'll be out of the house for a while. I don't want anything to happen while I'm gone just in case it does start a fire or something. I'll try again tomorrow since I'll have the day off and can watch it throughout the day to make sure its not going to burn my house down.

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Leos don't need UV light but it sure won't hurt them at all as long as it isn't used 24/7

----------


## elevatethis

I can't figure out why you haven't returned the light already, upon realizing that leopard geckos do not need UVB exposure.  Those bulbs aren't cheap...I would go get your money back and put it towards something more useful.

If you are looking to add light to the cage during the day for viewing, using a normal, non-UVB florescent tube will be fine.

If you don't mind me asking, what pet store told you this?

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Petsmart of course. I have friends that work there that keep leopard geckos. All have said they need it. I'll be returning the bulb tomorrow since I have to swing by the petstore tomorrow. This is of course if I can find my reciept. I always lose those things.

----------

